# Update around the corner...



## mikerr

From the VM forum:

This week we have begun a limited pilot of our next TiVo software release. 
This new software includes many new improvements as well as key 
developments that will enable the launch of future products.
*We'll be rolling it out to everyone well before Christmas*.

Here's a sneak peek of what you can expect:


Spotify Support: We'll support Spotify's high quality streaming format,
which will enable the Spotify Premium App on the TiVo platform.

Red Button: This update adds extra functionality necessary to support 
Red Button services developed by our channel partners, such as BBC, ITV,
and Sky Sports

TiVo App support: We've enabled the connection of your TiVo box to iOS
devices through your wireless router to use our fantastic TiVo app, which 
allows you to control the TiVo box, browse, search and manage recordings 
all from your iPad, iPhone or iPod Touch.

A new look for YouTube: We'll support Google's completely revamped 
YouTube app, which allows for a more relaxed viewing and browsing 
experience, and supports HD video!

Full BBC iPlayer integration: We've changed the way Catch-up TV through
BBC iPlayer works. Every BBC iPlayer programme will now be available 
through Search & Browse, including much more HD content, and 
you'll never use up a tuner for BBC iPlayer viewing.

Express Series Links: Create a Series Link with default settings at the 
click of a button.

Multi-tap text entry: Use the number keys on your remote like a mobile
phone for text entry for typing into search.

Automatic Padding: We've had tremendous feedback from customers 
about clipped recordings, so we've installed a default level of padding 
for all recordings.

Improved Parental Controls: We've made some changes with PIN entry 
requirements to suit every household. In the new update, PIN challenges on
pre-watershed playback of programmes in My Shows become optional. 
We've also added the ability to require PIN to access any application.

Skippable Music Playlists: Playlists on Music on Demand will be skippable
by track

Live Pay-per-view Events: Live pay-per-view events become bookable 
with your remote control.

HD Upscaling: As promised on this forum, we've addressed the issue with 
our picture quality and this new update features better standard definition
picture quality with improved upscaling.

Connection reliability: HDMI and SCART compatibility improved.

Info and Stop button functionality improved: You'll be able to use the 
'info' button in the TV programme guide and the mini guide, while the Stop
button now works as you would expect.

Video Preview for every channel: Every channel will keep playing in the 
TV Guide window, including all the Sky channels.

Network ports are open now in 15.2, so various remote apps work on iphone and android,
unfortunately not streaming yet.


----------



## Paul Webster

Largely as leaked a while ago - and very welcome.


----------



## kandinsky

Better late than never.....


----------



## mikerr

> TiVo App support: We've enabled the connection of your TiVo box to iOS
> devices through your wireless router to use our fantastic TiVo app


When the app is out, we should be able to play with the network port 

It's a pilot in only 2 areas at the moment (Crawley and Cambridge) for 3500 customers updated with v15.2 today,
and *whispers* it seems to have multi room streaming turned on !


----------



## mikerr

First reports show:

UI is much faster (some say 3-4x)
Automatic padding is 1 min before, 4 mins after


----------



## Zaichik

The automatic padding thing has really annoyed me. A small number of very vocal people on the Virgin forums who are too lazy to add padding to the few (BBC) programmes that need it kick up a stink, so Virgin introduces mandatory padding and forces the rest of us to remove it from the majority of recordings where it's not needed to avoid clashes and wasted disc space! 

At least give us the option to turn it off!


----------



## OzSat

I personally think that a global adding setting should be there - but user definable in the settings menu.

I also find that programmes that tend to start early need 2 minutes to start.

The One Show usually needs three to catch the intro.


----------



## mikerr

Disk space isn't an issue nowadays, surely !
and it won't cause clashes (clipping in settings should be turned on)

Apparently it can be turned off on each season pass / recording as desired (its the default which has been changed).

I agree this and the (bizarre) reminder issue a vocal minority are moaning about are forcing VM / TiVo to add these features ahead of others.


----------



## Zaichik

mikerr said:


> Disk space isn't an issue nowadays, surely !
> and it won't cause clashes (clipping in settings should be turned on)
> 
> Apparently it can be turned off on each season pass / recording as desired (its the default which has been changed).


And that's precisely my point. The vocal minority have moaned about a need to manually add it to recordings to avoid the end being cut off _some of them_ when they over-run so now the rest of us have to manually remove it from the majority of recordings.

Space can be an issue if you record lots of HD shows.

And, as I understand it, clipping will only cut the padding from the lower priority show in the clash. This presumably means that if the later show is lower priority, you will lose the 4 minutes that the earlier show is automatically set to overlap by.


----------



## cwaring

Zaichik said:


> The automatic padding thing has really annoyed me. A small number of very vocal people on the Virgin forums who are too lazy to add padding to the few (BBC) programmes that need it kick up a stink, so Virgin introduces mandatory padding and forces the rest of us to remove it from the majority of recordings where it's not needed to avoid clashes and wasted disc space!  At least give us the option to turn it off!


Not to mention the completely redundant 'reminder' 

I replied too soon 



mikerr said:


> I agree this and the (bizarre) reminder issue a vocal minority are moaning about are forcing VM / TiVo to add these features ahead of others.


----------



## OzSat

Zaichik said:


> And, as I understand it, clipping will only cut the padding from the lower priority show in the clash. This presumably means that if the later show is lower priority, you will lose the 4 minutes that the earlier show is automatically set to overlap by.


The lower priority show will be the one lowest down the series link manager - it could be the earlier programme.


----------



## Johnny_boy

No mention of searching music on demand? This is a real pain just now, it can take 5-10 mins to get to a track


----------



## mikerr




----------



## Tony Hoyle

Cool... so it doesn't work? Or don't you have two tivos


----------



## davezatz

mikerr said:


>


Do you also have Spotify and the updated YouTube app you could photograph and share? Much obliged.


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

To get a Tivo in another room, would I have to pay an activation fee and installation fee?, or is it free with an additional £6.50 to pay per month (I'm on M+ TV)


----------



## Major dude

TIVO_YORK99 said:


> To get a Tivo in another room, would I have to pay an activation fee and installation fee?, or is it free with an additional £6.50 to pay per month (I'm on M+ TV)


I think it is £49.95 one off + £6.50 @month for us on M+. See the other thread on this.


----------



## RichardJH

At the moment activation is free but £49.95 installation.
So 2nd Tivo 500GB is one off £49.95. 1TB will cost an extra one off £49.95 for the box.
I opted for the 500GB as my 2nd box because with the future streaming option the 2nd box won't need to record as much. My existing 1TB box is normally running at 85% full


----------



## mikerr

davezatz said:


> Do you also have Spotify and the updated YouTube app you could photograph and share? Much obliged.


Spotify app isn't on there yet - v15.2 adds _support _ for spotify streaming, so the app will just appear one day soon.
TiVo apps can be added at any time without needing a software update.

The youtube app seems to have been rolled back, but here it was:


----------



## Gostwycke

Does the update still require us to add padding? 

My Humax FreeSat box did not require any padding. The start and end times were transmitted with the program so it started and stopped recording at just the right places. This does not seem to be the case with Tivo. 

Are there any plans to change this? Are there technical reasons why Tivo cannot do the same?


----------



## cwaring

Gostwycke said:


> Does the update still require us to add padding?


No. The update will auto auto-padding.



> My Humax FreeSat box did not require any padding. The start and end times were transmitted with the program so it started and stopped recording at just the right places. This does not seem to be the case with Tivo.





> Are there any plans to change this?


No.



> Are there technical reasons why Tivo cannot do the same?


Yes. A dynamic EPG requires input from the *broadcaster* but cable is a closed system and their EPG is out-sourced to third-parties.

To be honest, I've managed fine for over ten years without one


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Actually, VM are considering a dynamic EPG, as stated on the official Help & Support forums. They have said though that it would take a while to implement it and it would not be controllable (i.e. would be on all the time).


----------



## cwaring

Fair enough. I don't go on there so didn't know that.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Ooh... http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/Update/m-p/796881/highlight/true#M25113

"The software update has begun and is being done region by region."


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

The word on the street is that the upgrades will start tomorrow and be finished by Friday.


----------



## cwaring

Last I heard it was due to start in the middle of November so this is great news


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

I was hoping that you were going to ask me for a link Carl, then I could give a link just saying streets but you didn't ask for one 

Here is the link I read anyway,

http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/Is-the-Tivo-Update-getting-rolled-out-next-week/td-p/814939

I know you don't read that forum (don't blame you, bunch of whiney people moaning about reminders). Its hard to wade through the posts to find decent information.

The thread has now been updated by Nick Ontiveros who seems to be high up in Virgin and he says that they'll announce the update dates sometime this week. Sounds like you may be right with mid november.


----------



## cwaring

TIVO_YORK99 said:


> I was hoping that you were going to ask me for a link Carl, then I could give a link just saying streets but you didn't ask for one


Well I had been out all at a radio networking (people, not stations) meeting in Manchester so was quite tired and didn't spot it


----------



## mikerr

According to Media Boy over at cableforum, he has been given TiVo update dates for 15.2 :

17 November:
Basildon
Grimsby
Nottingham

21 November:
Aztec
Guildford
Lewisham
Manchester
Preston
Reading
Portsmouth
Southport

22 November:
Barnsley
Edinburgh
Glasgow
Haringey
Hayes
Knowsley
Luton

23 November:
Belfast
Birmingham
Brighton
Cardiff
Coventry
Croydon
Derry
Gateshead
Leeds
Leicester
Northampton
Warwick
Wearside
Wolverhampton

24 November:
Andover
Ashford
Bromley
Colchester
Derby
Hemel
Kirklees
Liverpool
Newton Abbot
Norwich
Oxford
Seven Kings
South Herts
Southampton
Stafford
Stoke
Swansea
Swindon
Teesside
Uddingston
Wessex
York

http://www.cableforum.co.uk/board/35326985-post4197.html

Also spotify likely to appear pretty much immediately afterwards (25th/28th ?)


> The Spotify app is being tested as we speak. We'd like to launch it as close to the update going live to the entire TiVo population as possible.
> Nick Ontiveros
> TV Strategy, Digital Entertainment


http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/Where-is-Spotify/td-p/806045/page/2


----------



## deshepherd

mikerr said:


> According to Media Boy over at cableforum, he has been given TiVo update dates for 15.2 :
> 
> ....
> 21 November:
> Aztec
> ...


For anyone confused as to why Virgin might be sending updates to a 16th century Latin American civilization then I think "Aztec" refers to their Aztec West site (which is about 200m from where I'm currently working!) which serves the Bristol area


----------



## woobag

So Gloucester doesn't get the update at all?


----------



## Zaichik

I am reliably informed that Gloucester and Cheltenham fall under Aztec.


----------



## cwaring

woobag said:


> So Gloucester doesn't get the update at all?


I was going to say "of course not" but that would be as stupid as what you said in the first place 

My point is that, for example, where I am isn't *specifically* mentioned, but I know we'll get the update at the same time as possible either Leeds or York.


----------



## dannylau

I fall under either Basildon or Haringey, I think the latter but we'll all get it eventually and when/if they send out the promised email we'll know for sure. let's hope not too many people are recording things in the middle of the night when the update hits.


----------



## woobag

cwaring said:


> I was going to say "of course not" but that would be as stupid as what you said in the first place
> 
> My point is that, for example, where I am isn't *specifically* mentioned, but I know we'll get the update at the same time as possible either Leeds or York.


Yes, point taken, I didn't expect every town to be mentioned but I live just around the corner to the Staverton (Gloucester) head end. I guess I thought we were important enough to be mentioned 

What I said wasn't stupid, just a little misguided.


----------



## cwaring

woobag said:


> What I said wasn't stupid, just a little misguided.


If you say so 

You would have thought Harrogate deserved a mention, if not Knaresborough; but no


----------



## mikerr

Hersham and Peteborough are now getting 15.2 this week.

Also someone has stated they've just been updated in Leatherhead, Surrey 

- so they are widening the net early


----------



## alextegg

Anyone got this yet know how the TiVo decides when to apply the update, or is it controlled centrally? Does it avoid recordings ?


----------



## Tavis75

deshepherd said:


> For anyone confused as to why Virgin might be sending updates to a 16th century Latin American civilization then I think "Aztec" refers to their Aztec West site (which is about 200m from where I'm currently working!) which serves the Bristol area


About 50m for me! Though I don't know if they have two Aztec West sites, the one I'm currently looking at just looks like a warehouse, which often has lots of VM vans outside.


----------



## John McE

When I turned on my TIVO this morning, I got a message to say that the update will be coming soon, and to make sure that no-one in my household turns it off while it is updating, or I'll lose all my recordings. Did everyone get this message this morning, or is it being send out region my region? Not long to wait now, at least.


----------



## mikerr

John McE said:


> and to make sure that no-one in my household turns it off while it is updating, or I'll lose all my recordings.


 So theyre sending it out in the daytime  ?

Would make more sense to send it out at 3am.


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

I don't read that as the update being done during the daytime - I still think it will be overnight but of course people could still be watching TV early in the morning.

What is more strange for me is that the box will lose recordings etc. if switched off during the upgrade.

Didn't the series ones use two partitions therefore if the update failed it didn't matter and would just try again later?


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

I've just checked and I got the message as well.

It does specifically say that the update will be done overnight.


----------



## alextegg

Would be good if it did use a separate partition so it could rollback, and if it scheduled itself for a window when it wasn't recording anything.

At least, that's how I'd have designed it, but who knows ?!


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Yes I got that message, but only when I went to the Home screen, which I rarely do so it was good I noticed it!


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Since the OS isn't on the hard drive on the VM Tivo I'd be surprised if you could lose all your recordings any more than you could during a power failure... you could lose any that are *currently* recording, I guess..


----------



## mikerr




----------



## Tavis75

Got the message last night as well, then when I went up to bed I noticed that all the lights were on on the TiVo, so hoping I'll come home to find the update has been performed, or it had just crashed and was rebooting, but they seemed to stay on for longer than they do during a reboot!

I'm in the Aztec zone (Bristol, not Crystal maze).


----------



## OzSat

When all the lights go on - its the start of a reboot.

During a software update there is a reboot - but even then the lights will only show all at the same time for 1-2 seconds.

When they all are on and stay on - it is time to worry.


----------



## mikerr

29th November is the date for the Spotify TiVo App launch

You'll need to be a spotify premium subscriber to use it.


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

I've received a letter through the post now advising of the update. You can't say they haven't given us enough warning!


----------



## browellm

Indeed, it all seems terribly organised. A far cry from the days when we hoped in vain for a system message or two for our S1 TiVos, only to be eternally spurned


----------



## RichardJH

I've got 2 Tivo and 2 on screen messages but only 1 letter should I complain to CS


----------



## browellm

Got the update last night. Everything does feel snappier, but that could be my imagination.

The guide catch-up integration improvements are fantastic - definitely how it should have been done in the first place.

There is now a whole bunch of networking stuff in the menus, but I can't test anything as I'm waiting for a wireless bridge that I ordered.

And best of all, TiVo man now appears in the menus and TV guide!

If you are still waiting and there is anything you want me to report back on or test for you, just let me know.


----------



## sbiller

browellm said:


> Got the update last night. Everything does feel snappier, but that could be my imagination.
> 
> The guide catch-up integration improvements are fantastic - definitely how it should have been done in the first place.
> 
> There is now a whole bunch of networking stuff in the menus, but I can't test anything as I'm waiting for a wireless bridge that I ordered.
> 
> And best of all, TiVo man now appears in the menus and TV guide!
> 
> If you are still waiting and there is anything you want me to report back on or test for you, just let me know.


Can you post your software version, flash version, and HDUI version from the System Info screen?

Thanks!
~Sam


----------



## cwaring

browellm said:


> There is now a whole bunch of networking stuff in the menus, but I can't test anything as I'm waiting for a wireless bridge that I ordered.


I have one here so I'll be interested in what (if anything) I can do with it


----------



## mikero

Ok,

So i've just wired up the tivo updated last night and dhcp'd an ip address of my local lan. Here are the ports that are open



Nmap scan report for 192.168.1.63
Host is up (0.0031s latency).
Not shown: 997 filtered ports
PORT STATE SERVICE
443/tcp open https
2190/tcp open tivoconnect
2191/tcp open tvbus

Https predictably responds with an htttp auth, anyone know how to get a set of credentials - it must be something to do with the way the ipad app authenticates or some such.

tivoconnect is a tcp service that disconnects when you try to type much to it.

tvbus is a tcp service that swallows input and doesnt respond.

I dont know if either of those 2 services are well understood yet - off to try to find out


----------



## John McE

Yay, the return of Mr Tivo! Who cares about any of the other enhancements


----------



## browellm

sbiller said:


> Can you post your software version, flash version, and HDUI version from the System Info screen?
> 
> Thanks!
> ~Sam


SW: 15.2.RC8-VMC-2-C00
Flash Player: 15-2-mr/2011.10.26-1905
HDUI: compass-2/2011.10.28-1830


----------



## davezatz

sbiller said:


> Can you post your software version, flash version, and HDUI version from the System Info screen?


I'd rather see a picture of the TiVo Man. Anyone? Thanks!


----------



## Brangdon

It's arrived here last night, too. I'm in the Nottingham area. The first indication was a little TiVo man on the homepage, to the left of the clock.

I can confirm the PIN requests can be disabled, and the SD quality improved. The tip about cycling through video output formats with Cursor Up, no longer seems to work. The Apps are now grouped into categories, so the Apps & Games top-level menu now has a sensible-looking submenu on the right (fixes one of the Gadget Show complaints!)


----------



## laurence

Can't wait to get home and see if my box has updated.
Any word on when we might get the ipad app? Or whether there are any remote apps that will work with it after update?
Reminds me of when we got the big update on the S1 boxes. Can't remember what they added now, but I do remember it was worth waiting for.


----------



## alextegg

Brangdon said:


> I can confirm the PIN requests can be disabled


Hoorah !!!! 

Hope they get the iPad app out soon.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

mikero said:


> Https predictably responds with an htttp auth, anyone know how to get a set of credentials - it must be something to do with the way the ipad app authenticates or some such.


It it's like the US Tivos..

Username 'tivo'
Password is your media access key (IIRC that's on one of the menus somewhere).

Can't do much though unless you speak XML


----------



## sjp

[email protected] said:


> Can't wait to get home and see if my box has updated.
> Any word on when we might get the ipad app? Or whether there are any remote apps that will work with it after update?
> Reminds me of when we got the big update on the S1 boxes. Can't remember what they added now, but I do remember it was worth waiting for.


i'm a little left of you in Sutton, Croydon is down for the 23rd - i'm guessing that means Tuesday night into Wednesday.


----------



## Brangdon

alextegg said:


> Hope they get the iPad app out soon.


Apparently the TiVo side is enabled, and the third party Android version works now. It doesn't for me because my TiVo isn't on my home network.


----------



## apwheeler

I downloaded the app "peanut remote & Keyboard for Tivo DVR" from the app store for free. This allows me to control my TiVo now


----------



## beeswax

mikero said:


> Https predictably responds with an htttp auth, anyone know how to get a set of credentials - it must be something to do with the way the ipad app authenticates or some such.


Hit the Tivo Underground section of this forum, in particular the "Discovering the ipad interface" thread. It's a long, intersting discussion on how this works and how they utilised the SSL certificate from an older version of the app to get chatty with the TiVo box.


----------



## AdamInKent

Brangdon said:


> It's arrived here last night, too. I'm in the Nottingham area. The first indication was a little TiVo man on the homepage, to the left of the clock.
> 
> I can confirm the PIN requests can be disabled, and the SD quality improved. The tip about cycling through video output formats with Cursor Up, no longer seems to work. The Apps are now grouped into categories, so the Apps & Games top-level menu now has a sensible-looking submenu on the right (fixes one of the Gadget Show complaints!)


I also got it last night (in Medway, Kent). I'm glad too to see a spot-lit TiVo guy in the Home and My Shows pages and the interface feels snappier. On the downside, it now seems to want to output everything in 720p :-| I've had to disable that resolution in the video settings to persuade it to output HD TV in 1080i. Has anyone else found this?


----------



## cwaring

I'm really hoping they come up with something like the old TivoWeb but I also have a feeling there's no chance


----------



## sjp

AdamInKent said:


> I also got it last night (in Medway, Kent). I'm glad too to see a spot-lit TiVo guy in the Home and My Shows pages and the interface feels snappier. On the downside, it now seems to want to output everything in 720p :-| I've had to disable that resolution in the video settings to persuade it to output HD TV in 1080i. Has anyone else found this?


guessing you haven't been affected by the HDMI handshake / not sticking to 1080i resolution issues in the past - the fix for the latter was to ensure only 1080i was selected.


----------



## Brangdon

AdamInKent said:


> On the downside, it now seems to want to output everything in 720p :-| I've had to disable that resolution in the video settings to persuade it to output HD TV in 1080i. Has anyone else found this?


Yes - although I hadn't noticed until you mentioned it.


----------



## royfox

Boy do i feel left out.. Why is it all the excitement only ever happens when I'm abroad?

Oh well.. back to the UK on Wednesday...... looking forward to the update..

Has the Guide UI been changed? To make it more like S1???

Roy


----------



## sbiller

davezatz said:


> I'd rather see a picture of the TiVo Man. Anyone? Thanks!


TiVo Guy is really small! 



















source:


----------



## mikerr

That tivo guy is in 15.1 too - but only on the TV Guide page, not on the Home or other pages.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Thank goodness they didn't update the VM logo, the new one is horrid with an oversized 'Virgin' logo.


----------



## apwheeler

Need to make my posts 5. You will see why in next post


----------



## apwheeler

If anyone is interested I have created a simple TiVo net remote for Windows 7 which works with the VM TiVo (except for the coloured buttons as I cannot find the code for those yet).

Feel free to give it a try, have not managed to test it on anything other than my laptop, so let me know how you get on.

Basically a picture of a Vm Tivo remote which you can click on the buttons to send to Tivo.

You can also type on the keyboard to send text to search boxes such as when searching all tv. Typing numbers sends the Number to the TiVo.

Software here http://www.andypwheeler.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/VMTivoNetRemoteV0.01.zip

Let me know how you get on. Plenty of improvements can be made after reading up on what can be sent.

Andy.


----------



## cwaring

There are some real smart-ars..... erm... really clever people on this forum


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

Thanks Andy, it looks good - nice clear remote. I've not got the 15.2 update yet so I can't use it until Thursday.

Are you going to post it on the official Virgin forum?, I'm sure people would appreciate it there as well.

I can post it there for you if you want - obviously with full credit to you.


----------



## apwheeler

Was hoping that someone could test that it works on something other than my laptop.

Have you managed to get the program to load? I know it won't control your TiVo yet, but just want confirmation it loads up ok on another laptop.


----------



## apwheeler

I have added an update now, which lists the Channels down the right hand side.

Link for it is:

Http://www.andypwheeler.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/VMTivoNetRemoteV0.02.zip

Thanks
Andy


----------



## davezatz

sbiller said:


> TiVo Guy is really small!


Yeah, really small and kind of randomly positioned. Not sure it adds much other than clutter. Hm.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

davezatz said:


> Yeah, really small and kind of randomly positioned. Not sure it adds much other than clutter. Hm.


I wonder if TiVo want it to be there because it's their product? Strange how it was only on the guide previously.

One thing that annoys me about Tivo compared to V+ is that when switching between menus the audio cuts out from the TV stream. Have they fixed that?


----------



## Brangdon

TiVo Remote works here, on a Windows Vista SP2 laptop. It doesn't remember the IP address but it does control my TiVo.

Should this be in a separate thread?


----------



## apwheeler

Great thanks for confirming it is working


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

It opens fine on Windows 8, you just get a smart protect warning but just ignore it.


----------



## staffie2001uk

mikerr said:


> 21 November:
> Aztec
> Guildford
> Lewisham
> Manchester
> Preston
> Reading
> Portsmouth
> Southport


I'm in Preston and still on 15.1 this morning. 
Anyone know of any changes to the schedule?

Cheers,


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

Have you tried re-booting the box?,


----------



## Pine Cladding

TIVO_YORK99 said:


> Have you tried re-booting the box?,


I tried a reboot in Portsmouth area this morning with no luck. Just have to wait a bit longer I suppose.

Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

That's a shame - I was hoping that it might be like the series 1 where it downloads the update but doesn't run it until 2am. If you re-booted it it would start straight away.


----------



## OzSat

The box is rebooted as a part of the software upgrade.

When the update starts the box is taken over by it and it downloads - installs - and reboots.

It you do not have the new software on - you do not yet have it available.

The updates take place in the early morning (around 1-2am).


----------



## Royalflush

staffie2001uk said:


> I'm in Preston and still on 15.1 this morning.
> Anyone know of any changes to the schedule?
> 
> Cheers,


I'm in Reading, nothing here either yet, as long as it on the way as promissed I'm happy to wait a few extra days


----------



## cwaring

Expected dates here: http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/Your-TiVo-Service-is-about-to-get-better/td-p/774391


----------



## quiberon

Hi all,
just joined yesterday.
My update completed around half an hour ago 03:30am.
I am now on Software version: 15.2.RC8-VMC-2-C00


----------



## OzSat

quiberon said:


> Hi all,
> just joined yesterday.
> My update completed around half an hour ago 03:30am.
> I am now on Software version: 15.2.RC8-VMC-2-C00


What are you thoughts on it?


----------



## RichardJH

Both boxes updated overnight without any problems. Menus seem a bit faster time will tell.
Both boxes found by network ( Cat5 cables were already plugged in) the multi-room streaming looks like it will be good when fully implemented. At present can only use it as a way of checking what is already recorded on other Tivo


----------



## Tavis75

cwaring said:


> Expected dates here: http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/Your-TiVo-Service-is-about-to-get-better/td-p/774391


Does anyone know what the dates mean, as in, Bristol says the 23rd, so does that mean it will happen overnight tonight meaning it's ready for the 23rd or that will happen on the night of the 23rd?


----------



## Pine Cladding

Arrived this morning, not had much time to play but TiVo desktop doesn't see it on the network, despite inputting the network key thingy

Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


----------



## Pine Cladding

Did I read somewhere there is a default user name and password when http-ing into the box?

Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


----------



## cwaring

Tavis75 said:


> Does anyone know what the dates mean, as in, Bristol says the 23rd, so does that mean it will happen overnight tonight meaning it's ready for the 23rd or that will happen on the night of the 23rd?


As it usually happens around 2am then I would assume it to be 2am *on the 23rd*, in your case.


----------



## mikerr

Noticed the tivo guy on the now showing list this morning, so that shows I have 15.2 (still checked )

Quite a bit faster in the menus, and the major thing is the ability to use a keboard remote ( iphone/android app) for text entry

and only one major change-moan so far:

Films no longer show the year in brackets in the my shows list
(even those films recorded before 15.2),
which is a pity as that was a good way of telling them apart from shorter recordings 

Also just tried my usb wireless keyboard... and IT WORKS!
The keyboard is a bit bulky to keep near the TV, might have to buy one of these mini-keyboards now


----------



## cwaring

mikerr said:


> Also just tried my usb wireless keyboard... and IT WORKS!


YES! Must get one ordered.

That said, I have read somewhere that we will all be receiving free Bluetooth Tivo remotes when they enable that function.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Surprised this morning to find I had the update! Why do I always forget I'm in the Knowlsey area, not the Liverpool area?

The only time I've noticed an improved speed is when typing a channel number in, it changes instantly now or jumps to it on the guide instantly rather than having to wait. First time I've been able to change channels that quick on digital cable!

I'll have to try the keyboard later as well, sounds good, and have to try apwheeler's programme.


----------



## mikerr

RichardJH said:


> The multi-room streaming looks like it will be good when fully implemented. At present can only use it as a way of checking what is already recorded on other Tivo


It doesn't allow watching recordings yet - but it does allow deleting from the other tivo - maybe useful for now if you have duplicate recordings.


----------



## Paul Webster

West London - update went smoothly for me.
The free version of Peanut Remote in iPhone working fine for me (after I remembered to enable network remote control from TiVo settings).
TiVo Desktop doesn't find it though.


----------



## Brangdon

VirginMediaPhil said:


> The only time I've noticed an improved speed is when typing a channel number in, it changes instantly now or jumps to it on the guide instantly rather than having to wait.


For me, displaying My Shows completely now takes about 4 seconds, rather than about 8. So roughly twice as fast.

Although any improvement is welcome, to feel fast it would need to be about 50 times faster.


----------



## Fixerman

Brangdon said:


> For me, displaying My Shows completely now takes about 4 seconds, rather than about 8. So roughly twice as fast.
> 
> Although any improvement is welcome, to feel fast it would need to be about 50 times faster.


Are you being serious?


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Just got the update. Both my boxes continually winge about their network address being 'invalid' so none of the android apps work. Will try rebooting and if necessarily resetting them.. clearly a glitch.

Multiroom streaming works, FSVO 'works' - every programme is marked 'cannot be played due to broadcaster restrictions' even BBC ones.


grr a quick look with wireshark shows the network is working fine but TiVo seems hardcoded to reject my addresses. Thanks VM. I'll have to move the tivos on to their own VLAN which is going to make 3rd party app access 'fun' to put it mildly... never tried to bridge multicast before.


----------



## cwaring

YES! Finally! No more PIN protection in this child-free house 

Also, is it me or are all the (main) screens now in HD? They certainly *look* like they are; or at least they've been updated somehow as they all look nice and clean and clear now!

On the downside, and in no way related to the update, Sky have forced VM to follow their lead and not allow access to any already-recorded content from channels to which you are not subscribed; ie movies


----------



## Tony Hoyle

cwaring said:


> Also, is it me or are all the (main) screens now in HD? They certainly *look* like they are; or at least they've been updated somehow as they all look nice and clean and clear now!


I noticed a few SD screens when I was testing, but not sure if there are fewer or more.

Still reserving judgement.. The EPG fell over with a red doughnut of death when I tried to go into it. Didn't have time to do anything other than reboot & hope it works this evening.

Lots more potential though - especially if we can get the remote protocol doing useful stuff.


----------



## cwaring

Tony Hoyle said:


> The EPG fell over with a red doughnut of death when I tried to go into it.


Again, sorry but no such problem here. Hope you get it sorted though


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

Seems like everyone has got the update but me, sob.

Still should get it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Qu1nt

I'm finding the update has really improved menu performance, much quicker moving from menu to menu but seems to be resetting 'favorites' back to 'all channels' in the guide alot ?


----------



## SPR

TIVO_York99 - you're not the only one...

Had a panic last night when TiVo went into cyclic reboots (now I know what others have moaned about!) just after midnight.

Panic was unnecessary as still no update at 02:00 :-(


----------



## Meng

I think I'm missing something.

When you press the little red button to record something, it doesn't give an option to add pre- and post- minutes to the recording time as it did before the upgrade. It has a default of one minute before and four minutes after (which is not much use) and I have to go back in again to change it to the settings I want.

I can't seem to find anything in Help & Settings to change it to the default values that I want??


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Thanks to the vocal minority, the padding is now forced.  Apparently VM think this is an improvement.


----------



## Qu1nt

It does seem a bit silly not to be able to adjust the default settings


----------



## Meng

Well then, here's a note to anyone from VM who might be looking in: Please give us the ability to set our own default.

That is all.


----------



## browellm

I still get horrendous lipsync issues on itv/itvhd despite the update. I was hoping that would be cured.


----------



## Moe UK

cwaring said:


> YES! Finally! No more PIN protection in this child-free house
> 
> Also, is it me or are all the (main) screens now in HD? They certainly *look* like they are; or at least they've been updated somehow as they all look nice and clean and clear now!
> 
> On the downside, and in no way related to the update, Sky have forced VM to follow their lead and not allow access to any already-recorded content from channels to which you are not subscribed; ie movies


IIRC you are using scart and not HDMI? I believe (or at least have read) that RGB has now been enabled which would make the picture look a lot better.


----------



## RichardJH

Moe UK said:


> IIRC you are using scart and not HDMI? I believe (or at least have read) that RGB has now been enabled which would make the picture look a lot better.


It seems to be so. My daughter has her Tivo running scart into a Sony CRT and when I saw it today after the update the picture quality is much better.

I will check tomorrow if it is RGB as I have my VM Tivo feeding into my S1 Tivo for copying and I was definitely NOT getting RGB.


----------



## Brangdon

Fixerman said:


> Are you being serious?


Yes. Which part did you think might be a joke? It really does take 4 seconds to fully draw My Shows. As a general guide, a UI needs to react in under 1/10th of a second to seem instantaneous. So TiVo needs to be about 50 times quicker to achieve that. To reach the point of smoothly sliding from one screen to another, as expected in modern smart phones, it needs to be even quicker. It really is appallingly slow as it is.

(I'm a computer programmer, and sometimes have to work on getting UIs responsive on PCs.)



cwaring said:


> Also, is it me or are all the (main) screens now in HD? They certainly *look* like they are; or at least they've been updated somehow as they all look nice and clean and clear now!


The layout doesn't seem to have changed. I wonder if the SD upscaling bug also applied to menus, and you are seeing an improvement due to that being fixed. I am quite surprised by how much better the Horror Channel looks. (About the only SD channel I watch.)



Qu1nt said:


> I'm finding the update has really improved menu performance, much quicker moving from menu to menu but seems to be resetting 'favorites' back to 'all channels' in the guide alot ?


Yes, it does seem to be even less sticky than it was before. Also, it actually forgets a few of my favourites from time to time. I have the right number selected to fill exactly 4 screens, so when I page through I start and end with BBC2 at the top. Three times now it has come out uneven because TiVo has forgotten a few channels, and I've had to add them back.


----------



## cwaring

Moe UK said:


> IIRC you are using scart and not HDMI? I believe (or at least have read) that RGB has now been enabled which would make the picture look a lot better.


I am and yes, the menus that were *already* HD look a lot better, but my point was that now *all* the menu screens seem to have been re-done in HD. I'm trying to think of one as an example but I can't.  I think the 'Wishlist' menus were in SD but now they're HD.


Brangdon said:


> The layout doesn't seem to have changed.


It's not the *layout* I was on about, but the resolution of the menus.

Whatever they did is fine with me


----------



## OzSat

I think you are seeing an improvement in your output in a resolution fix which was not a problem for many.

I don't see any different in the old SD menus.


----------



## mikerr

@carl - easy way to see - the HD menus have the TV preview top right, the SD menus don't.
But if you're using SCART, it's all downscaled to SD anyway.


Brangdon said:


> As a general guide, a UI needs to react in under 1/10th of a second to seem instantaneous. So TiVo needs to be about 50 times quicker to achieve that. To reach the point of *smoothly sliding* from one screen to another, as expected in modern smart phones, it needs to be even quicker. It really is appallingly slow as it is.


IMO its less about actual speed than user experience.

Smoothly sliding gives the *illusion* of UI speed (and gives a better user experience) - the S1 wasn't particulalrly fast, but scrolled screens on/off from right, and the VM SD screens still do.


----------



## cwaring

mikerr said:


> @carl - easy way to see - the HD menus have the TV preview top right, the SD menus don't.


That's not necessarily always the case. For example, there's no room for it on the "Wishlists" page.

Whatever they did, I'm happy with it


----------



## hornist

Found I'd got the update yesterday, a day earlier than the schedule said. Seems to do what I expect.

One thing I noticed, though, that I've not seen others mention is a problem with the display of the discovery bar. There seems now to be a sort of black vertical line about 3/4 of the way across the bar, which looks like it is meant to give a neat end-effect to the bar (in the My Shows screen it's in line with the right-hand edge of the panel that lists the recordings). That's all very well, but the display of pictures in the DB continues past this line by about 1/2 a picture, so the right-most picture in the DB has this black line down through it. It seems to happen some times and not others.

I have the preview window switched off - I don't know if that makes a difference.

I also don't use the DB at all, and would much rather not have it, but aesthetically this just looks buggy!


----------



## Tony Hoyle

I saw that.. It happens for me with the preview window on. Looks really ugly.


----------



## mikerr

mikerr said:


> @carl - easy way to see - the HD menus have the TV preview top right, the SD menus don't.





cwaring said:


> That's not necessarily always the case. For example, there's no room for it on the "Wishlists" page.


The wishlist page is SD....


----------



## cwaring

In that case I don't know what they did but they look as good as the HD menus!!


----------



## alextegg

cwaring said:


> In that case I don't know what they did but they look as good as the HD menus!!


You do understand that none of it is HD through SCART, don't you ?


----------



## cwaring

Hehe! Yes, of course. But someof them (like "Wishlists") always looked worse than others. Now I can't tell a difference. The SD/HD thing was just my assumption.


----------



## alextegg

So am I right that 15.2 brings all the improvements that have been discussed in terms of GUI, padding etc, and adds network connectivity, but we can't do anything with it yet?

i.e. you can if you wish connect it to your network, and it will take an IP address, you can connect to it and twiddle a bit, but nothing useful until the iPad app comes out?


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

Tivo Commander is very good - but its Android only.

You can do the following with it :

View my shows (including info about the program etc)
Search for a program
Setup season passes, including being able to set start recording and end recording padding (Personally I will be using this from now on to get past the default padding problem).
GUI remote control

To be honest its very useful.


----------



## cwaring

cwaring said:


> Hehe! Yes, of course. But someof them (like "Wishlists") always looked worse than others. Now I can't tell a difference. The SD/HD thing was just my assumption.


I take this back. Just had a look now, when it's darker in the room, and can tell that the menu is still SD, but it does *look* better. That because they fixed the RGB problem, of course


----------



## Tavis75

My TiVo seemed very flaky last night, was upgraded overnight Tuesday-wednesday but didn't really use it for more than a few minutes on wednesday night. However last night I had it on and was just in the menus, not doing anything and it seemed to continually crash and reboot every few minutes. Seems Ok when it's in standby and appears to still be recording as far as I can tell, but unless the constant crashing stops then it's basically unusuable (unless I want to watch everything in 2-3 minute chunks!) 

Previously it quite often seemed to lock up when returning from a program but I could get round that by resetting the UI. Anyone else having problems? Assume it's connected to the upgrade but guess there must be another issue as well else everyone would presumeably have the same problem!


----------



## dannylau

Tavis75 said:


> My TiVo seemed very flaky last night, was upgraded overnight Tuesday-wednesday but didn't really use it for more than a few minutes on wednesday night. However last night I had it on and was just in the menus, not doing anything and it seemed to continually crash and reboot every few minutes. Seems Ok when it's in standby and appears to still be recording as far as I can tell, but unless the constant crashing stops then it's basically unusuable (unless I want to watch everything in 2-3 minute chunks!)
> 
> Previously it quite often seemed to lock up when returning from a program but I could get round that by resetting the UI. Anyone else having problems? Assume it's connected to the upgrade but guess there must be another issue as well else everyone would presumeably have the same problem!


The crashing seems (mostly) connected to overheating probably because the 2nd core being live has generated a little extra heat and some tivos were probably running hot anyway depending on the amount of air circulation, you could try blowing a fan on it and see if that stops it rebooting, then you can add a usb fan.

One of those laptop cooling pads would probably do the job and look ok with the tivo, or watch all your recorded shows before you ask for a replacement tivo


----------



## Tavis75

dannylau said:


> The crashing seems (mostly) connected to overheating probably because the 2nd core being live has generated a little extra heat and some tivos were probably running hot anyway depending on the amount of air circulation, you could try blowing a fan on it and see if that stops it rebooting, then you can add a usb fan.


Hmm, it is inside a TV unit with some other devices, so I will try taking it out to see if that makes a difference. Also, I seem to remember it used to make a bit of rythmic noise and I don't remember hearing that last night, so maybe the fan (if it has one, can't remember but seem to think there was one in the back panel) has packed up!


----------



## dannylau

The Virgin Tivo has no fan installed and this of course adds to the heat issue


----------



## Major dude

cwaring said:


> YES! Finally! No more PIN protection in this child-free house


Carl,

How did you turn the PIN protection off?


----------



## mikerr

Home / Help & Settings / Parental Controls / Request PIN to watch recordings / Off

...and regain your sanity. Not seen a PIN screen since!


----------



## Major dude

mikerr said:


> Home / Help & Settings / Parental Controls / Request PIN to watch recordings / Off
> 
> ...and regain your sanity. Not seen a PIN screen since!


Thanks Mike,

Brill!!


----------



## SPR

Love TiVo commando.
Missed the TiVoWeb ability to play a specific programme - have it back now 

Box started rebooting constantly every time I tried to watch something a couple of days before I got the update. Update seems to have cured that too!


----------



## Brangdon

dannylau said:


> ... the 2nd core being live...


Is it live now? This is the first time I've heard that mentioned.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

I read somewhere that you could type the TiVo IP address into a web browser and it would load up a homepage of sorts, but I can't find the post. 'mikerr' confirmed it I think, either that or I was reading it wrong.

Does anybody know how to do this? Since entering the 192 IP doesn't do anything.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Oh I understand now, put https before. Is the login not 'tivo'? I tried that with my MAK and it didn't work.

Oh nevermind, it's working now, but taking a while to load, and the images are broken.

EDIT: Just found the actual topic. I didn't search enough!


----------



## laurence

Has anyone managed to do anything useful https-ing into TiVo? The ui looks very limited and takes ages to load. I was hoping I could use it to stream to a PC on my home network, manage recordings or something.
All I can do is see a list of what recordings I have.


----------



## cwaring

I'm longing for TivoWeb-like functionality. Not everyone can afford an iProduct


----------



## mike0151

I had my VM TiVo replaced today. Since the update, it had been rebooting a lot. The engineer had a nifty piece of kit with him that connected up to the box and ran diagnostics. He said he was the only one in the area with that kit.

Interestingly, it showed that all 3 tuners were faulty but the HDD was OK. I had 2 recordings on there that when played, would cause the box to reboot.

He said that they were hoping to get some means to recover recordings and upload them to the new boxes. I hope that happens as I had over 30% full of films and other stuff to be watched when I had time.


----------



## Fixerman

mike0151 said:


> I had my VM TiVo replaced today. Since the update, it had been rebooting a lot. The engineer had a nifty piece of kit with him that connected up to the box and ran diagnostics. He said he was the only one in the area with that kit.
> 
> Interestingly, it showed that all 3 tuners were faulty but the HDD was OK. I had 2 recordings on there that when played, would cause the box to reboot.
> 
> He said that they were hoping to get some means to recover recordings and upload them to the new boxes. I hope that happens as I had over 30% full of films and other stuff to be watched when I had time.


I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you.


----------



## SPR

I too have an engineer coming this week as pretty much every recording I have causes a reboot - as does VoD.

When I asked about my recordings if they swap the box, I was told there is now the ability for engineers to transfer the recordings to the new box provided by the software upgrade.

Here's hoping...


----------



## CeeBeeUK

My box is rebooting too. VM really need to acknowledge this problem...


----------



## SPR

CeeBeeUK said:


> My box is rebooting too. VM really need to acknowledge this problem...


I think they have. There was no Problem Determination, just an - I'll send an engineer out to you; oh & how about £15 refund for your trouble.


----------



## Qu1nt

It seems you're not alone, there certainly are a lot of unhappy people over on the help & support forum


----------



## royfox

I seem to be having other s/w issues since the update.

1. When i delete recordings it is totally hit or miss if they actually delete. Some have a cross by them but don't delete, eventually the cross disappears and it is just as normal in the recorded program list. Some delete fine.. The selection of which do and which don't is totally random.

2. I have about 80 season passes. Since the update, if I delete a SP, once deleted the page returns to the number 1 season pass position every time.. bit of a pain if I need to delete a few passes deep into the list.

3. Some of the BBC catch up links just don't work

4. Pre update. If I paused live tv or even a recording. You could remove the time bar by pressing the left arrow key. Now this function doesn't work

5. My be a coincidence, but since the update Tivo has lost internet connection about 5 times.. not once did this happen pre update.

6. Stop and delete a recording not working at all

Pre update I had none of the above issues....
On the plus side.. The UI is faster.. but for me, thats about it in terms of improvements i can see..


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

I've just realised that they've gotten rid of the old HD Catch-up BBC iPlayer service through the On Demand. Unless you actually choose the programme from the guide and press green, all the links in the catch-up section take you to the iPlayer app.

I dislike this because the HD on iPlayer is not of broadcast quality, whereas the VOD service was.


----------



## hornist

royfox said:


> I seem to be having other s/w issues since the update.
> 
> 1. When i delete recordings it is totally hit or miss if they actually delete. Some have a cross by them but don't delete, eventually the cross disappears and it is just as normal in the recorded program list. Some delete fine.. The selection of which do and which don't is totally random.


I concur with royfox's no 1. I've been having the same problem.
I've not tried the other ones, so can't comment.
I've already posted about a display bug in the Discovery Bar.

All in all these things make me feel this release hasn't been tested very well. These behaviours are pretty obvious.


----------



## Zaichik

Thank goodness - no more bloody aspect switching problems through SCART! 

Of all the little glitches pre-update, this was the one that was driving me insane.


----------



## cwaring

LOL! Yeah. It SCART-switched correctly now too. Now I just need to get my Harmony to delay switching the Tivo on for 5 seconds or so whilst the TV switches on


----------



## Tavis75

One thing that's bugging me after the update (other than my TiVo constantly rebooting until I got it switched out by an engineer) is the fact that you don't seem to be able to choose to set up a normal season pass from the TV guide, only the express version, which doesn't have the settings I want. Is there a way to get the normal season pass setup menu to appear from there, I do I have to do what I have been doing, set a recording then edit it afterwards to change the settings?

Alternatively, is there a way to edit the defaults for the express season pass, mostly, changing the number of episodes to keep?


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

Instead of clicking on the express series link, I think you just choose explore this show and then you get the normal season pass options.

You can't currently change the defaults for the express series links.

If you have an android phone, it is far easier to set season passes using Tivo Commander. This gives you all the options automatically and is very quick to set.


----------



## sxb

For anyone having problems deleting recordings, I think I worked it out.

Seems if you back out of watching a recording with the left arrow (i.e. go back to the menu) then the recording seems to become write protected and can't be deleted. To get rid of it you have to go back into it and jump to the end (so it gives the popup menu with keep/delete options). Once its not a partially viewed recording any more then it can be deleted normally.

They seem to have broken this when they fixed the stop button (which also now jumps to the previous menu, but delete option does work there!). Guess they spent so long testing the stop button they forgot to check the old way

Of course now we've got an automatic 4 mins padding added by default to all on off recordings so the number of partially viewed recordings is going to increase.


----------



## mikerr

So just get in the habit of pressing stop to exit the recording ?


----------



## sxb

mikerr said:


> So just get in the habit of pressing stop to exit the recording ?


Yep, or jump to the end before exiting. Its a hard habit to break after years of backing out though


----------



## CeeBeeUK

SPR said:


> I too have an engineer coming this week as pretty much every recording I have causes a reboot - as does VoD.
> 
> When I asked about my recordings if they swap the box, I was told there is now the ability for engineers to transfer the recordings to the new box provided by the software upgrade.
> 
> Here's hoping...


SPR, did they transfer anything? My box is still rebooting, I had hoped it would settle down, so it looks like a box swap for me.


----------



## sjp

sadly everything goes out the door with the box.


----------



## mikerr

Well doesn't help you now - but it is possible to backup the entire (premiere) drive with or without recordings to another same/bigger drive:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=455968

You could only play those recordings by putting the new drive in another TiVo (premiere)

No current way to extract individual recordings ( other than record in real time over scart/possibly hdmi) from a tivo "premiere".

Forum rules mean all I can say is the VM TiVo is effectively the same as the TiVo premiere...


----------



## Tony Hoyle

That would probably work, but technically you're not even allowed to open the VM Tivo as it's only a rented device..


----------



## cwaring

I'm sure that won't stop *some* people 

(And no, that comment was not aimed at anyone individual.)


----------



## browellm

Carl, thank god we have you as the moral backbone of this forum.


----------



## Fixerman

browellm said:


> Carl, thank god we have you as the moral backbone of this forum.


.....and not just THIS forum!


----------



## cwaring

I would have hoped that the smiley would convey that I was trying for levity rather than being serious, but perhaps I should have been slightly less subtle 

That said, I really do fail to see what is actually wrong in having, as you put it, morals. Or, in this case, simply sticking to the T&C agreed to on signing-up to receive services from VM


----------



## browellm

Tee hee.


----------



## cwaring




----------



## SPR

CeeBeeUK said:


> SPR, did they transfer anything? My box is still rebooting, I had hoped it would settle down, so it looks like a box swap for me.


Didn't realise it had been that long since I last logged on!
Unfortunately they could not transfer anything as was suggested in the forum.

and even if there was, it would probably now have been a useful function that they would have decided should be removed again!


----------

